# Se or Ne?



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Though I just signed up, I'm not new to personality typing in that I've lurked for a while and read a few books. Still, I haven't been able to work out my type.

My main confusion at the moment is between dominate Se and Ne. When I'm thinking about or discussing what I consider important issues, my mind goes regularly and easily to the big picture and the principles behind the immediate appearance. When the issues have to do with people, I'm most interested in what isn't being said, the motivations, the patterns. I'm also very insight oriented, alternative and open minded, and I prefer to talk ideas rather than what is. People tend to consider me eccentric.

So far it seems more like Ne, but from reading Personality Café, Dario Nardi (e.g., "8 Keys to Self-Leadership"), and various other books and articles, I don't seem like Ne because I'm rarely flooded with ideas, don't particularly like brainstorming, and my mind tends to go immediately toward working out the best answer rather than having many answers pop into my mind. Also, when I look at things, I see what is and don't get ideas about what to do with them or what they remind me of. An orange pencil is just an orange pencil, and my mind doesn't typically go further than that. I'm not very imaginative overall and seem to be a straightforward thinker.

I can't figure out if I'm an Se who is big-picture and idea oriented or an Ne whose mind doesn't come up with many possibilities on a regular basis.

I'm a somewhat introverted extrovert in that if I'm shy (an occasional life-long problem) or if people don't interest me, I don't talk to them, but I clearly prefer to gather information than make decisions in the external world (in other words, an exxP).

Does anyone have any ideas about what my dominant might be? Any Se's or Ne's who are like me?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Ne is big picture , Se is 'right now' as in what is being sensed in reality at the moment. Intuition is being able to know something without actually having to experience it where Sensing is knowing something only when sensed


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

You're hugely misinformed. Ne =/= creativity or imagination. That is stereotype lesson 1 for you. Ne = seeing what isn't there. 



> I'm most interested in what isn't being said, the motivations, the patterns. I'm also very insight oriented, alternative and open minded, and I prefer to talk ideas rather than what is. People tend to consider me eccentric.


Shoot me if this isn't Ne.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Dude I didn't say Ne = creativity ( or did I? ). Ne paired with Ti would be more conducive to creativity. 



> I'm most interested in what isn't being said, the motivations, the patterns. I'm also very insight oriented, alternative and open minded, and I prefer to talk ideas rather than what is. People tend to consider me eccentric.


Sure this can be Ne but it can basically be broken down into 'possibilities' and 'seeing what isn't readily apparent.' I prefer to talk about what possibilities can exist rather than what just is right now.  Sense that, Mr Sensor?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Ne is big picture , Se is 'right now' as in what is being sensed in reality at the moment. *Intuition is being able to know something without actually having to experience it* where Sensing is knowing something only when sensed


Well that's clear. I wonder why no one has said that before? At least that I've read. I've been putting it in terms of preferring to discuss things that aren't necessarily clearly manifest rather than things that are, things that aren't there rather than things that are, but I like "experiencing" better, it's more easily understood.

Edit: Seems you just said the same thing lol.




Wh1zkey said:


> Shoot me if this isn't Ne.


Funny! Also clear.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Remember we're all intuits and all sensors because all cognitive functions exist in every personality type.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Remember we're all intuits and all sensors because all cognitive functions exist in every personality type.


True, but I demand a label, an accurate one, one that I can put on a t-shirt and brag about. At least I have a good start now.  Ti vs. Fi can be another thread.

Funny that I haven't been able to figure this out and now it's clear.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

You are Se then?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Dude I didn't say Ne = creativity ( or did I? ). Ne paired with Ti would be more conducive to creativity.


I just caught this. I think he was talking to me, not you, since I'd brought up that I don't seem to have as much imagination as I assumed Ne's might have.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Bugs said:


> Dude I didn't say Ne = creativity ( or did I? ). Ne paired with Ti would be more conducive to creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure this can be Ne but it can basically be broken down into 'possibilities' and 'seeing what isn't readily apparent.' I prefer to talk about what possibilities can exist rather than what just is right now.  Sense that, Mr Sensor?


I wasn't talking to you bro; I was teaching our little 1st grader some MBTI basics. All you're doing is screwing up my teaching, so gtfo with your faulty knowledge


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> You are Se then?


No, just my Ne warped sense of humor. Is that your warped sense of humor, or are we confusing each other?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> I wasn't talking to you bro; I was teaching our little 1st grader some MBTI basics. All you're doing is screwing up my teaching, so gtfo with your faulty knowledge


I just covered this before you did.

I like it...my thread is already a mess.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Now you're just encouraging the crook even more


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> I wasn't talking to you bro; I was teaching our little 1st grader some MBTI basics. All you're doing is screwing up my teaching, so gtfo with your faulty knowledge


Is it common for ESTPs to feel belittled by competition?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Now you're just encouraging the crook even more


Touchy touchy


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Now you're just encouraging the crook even more


Of course. Anything that will add to thread weirdness, confusion and just plain silly.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

@Seagreen, if you want to know your personality type by cognitive functions, take the cognitive functions exam (google it) and post it here. Also fill out a questionnaire found here.

Okay Bugs, enough yapping, more teaching.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Keys 2 Cognition test:

Ti -- 40.8 -- excellent use
Ne -- 37.7 -- excellent use
Fi -- 36.8 -- excellent use
Se -- 35.9 -- good use
Ni -- 32.4 -- good use
Fe -- 23.5 -- limited use
Te -- 20.1 -- limited use
Si -- 12.2 -- unused


By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTP, or ISTP

----------------

I've taken that test before and the top 4 are always the same but in various orders, with Ne on top more often than Se. Many of the choices are unclear in that they don't definitively show who I am or what my choices would be in a typical situation.

What confuses me is that I use T to make important decisions but my personality seems more ENFP-ish in that on a daily basis I make many smaller decisions based on like/dislike, or I just don't make a decision and can seem like a flake. My inner world can handle anything from Bigfoot to reincarnation without having to make a decision as to true/false. If an important decision is necessary, I'll stand back and take myself and others' emotions out of the equation, make the decision, then work at harmonizing with others with regard to the decision. The need for harmony is strong enough that I seem like, and might be, F. Information and finding the truth is more important to me than helping, yet I frequently take what I find and pass it on, which has me wondering if some ENFP's could be like that. I'm kind of stuck between irrational people driving me the most crazy, yet having a strong need to harmonize. I don't know if any of this helps.

Do I go by how I make important decisions or what I'm like? MBTI puts people in categories not by how they test but by which type they seem the most like. I've wondered if people get put in wrong categories because they make decisions one way but appear outwardly to be a different personality.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

The need for harmony is Fe. You're rational yet have a need to harmonize. That's very sweet of you  why can't there be more women like you?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> The need for harmony is Fe. You're rational yet have a need to harmonize. That's very sweet of you  why can't there be more women like you?


So maybe I am ENTP, even though I'm nice.  Guys do tend to like me because I rarely lose objectivity, yet I'm nice and fun loving. Females irl don't tend to like me because I don't understand them and they don't understand me, plus our interests are typically different.

I found a quote in a post a couple days ago that sounds just like me: "So....able to express Fe and live by it until under pressure when NT completely takes control."

Edit: I tried linking the thread but I don't have enough posts yet.

If I am ENTP, I can seem ENFP because I do engage Fe so often -- it's how I was raised and I do believe in harmony, both for "niceness" toward each other and for more easily getting things accomplished. Yet my life is a search for bottom-line truth and I won't go against my understanding just to be in agreement.

I'm off to bed. I'll take Ne for sure and Ti as a possibility. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Hey I took this too , I actually haven't taken this one. Thanks Sensorman. 


Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use) 
extraverted Sensing (Se) average use 
introverted Sensing (Si) average use 
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) excellent use 
introverted Intuiting (Ni) limited use 
extraverted Thinking (Te) average use 
introverted Thinking (Ti) excellent use 
extraverted Feeling (Fe) average use 
introverted Feeling (Fi) average use 


Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ENTP


Lead (Dominant) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Introverted Thinking (Ti): Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.


If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: INTP, or ENFP

If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.

The Four Temperaments
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Theorist; secondly Improviser; then Catalyst; and lastly, Stabilizer.



Heh , still got ENTP :/


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Some people are such clear archetypes, or as Jung would say, differentiated, that it's easy for them to quickly spot their dominant function or MBTI type. Many people I've known could be templates for a type, yet there are many others who are enough in between that it's difficult to know what functions are stronger. I'm a good example in that I do like to look "underneath" what's really going on and frequently enjoy seeing possibilities in a situation, yet almost as often I'm only there with what is. If I'm engaged in a sport, I'm mindfully engaged, when I'm working out issues, I'm doing possibilities. Before MBTI, being both Se and Ne didn't seem like a split, but now I've learned that it's supposedly impossible to engage frequently in both, even though I'm an extrovert and don't like to confine myself to one arena or another, since it's all fascinating in its own way. It's a head scratcher, for sure, and sometimes I'm caught up in the amazing complexity of the system, and sometimes I think it's all a joke. 

I think part of the problem when it isn't clear is that people can't tell by words alone what pattern their mind falls into. They need to understand what it's like inside the mind of, for example, a Ti or Fi. I can say that I'm Ti, and there are quite a few indications that I am, but if I was able to see inside someone's mind who is a clear Fi, I might understand that I'm Fi after all. So many people change their guess as to their type that something along those lines must be going on, a misunderstanding of how a function actually manifests within the mind.

It's clear that Ti is more logic based, Fi more value based, to simplify, but when it comes to actually making a decision, which one is it when a decision is made to vote, for example, for the environment rather than for more business? Is it a rational understanding that without somewhat intact ecosystems there might be a cascading effect in the future that we aren't able to overcome, or is it that people are causing another great extinction, like we're out of control kids, and it's not "right" in a value sense? This isn't meant to be a political statement, but an example of a typical confusion I have with regard to my auxiliary function. I get so caught up in "is that more of a T or F decision" that I'll forget about the original issue lol.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Seagreen said:


> So maybe I am ENTP, even though I'm nice.  Guys do tend to like me because I rarely lose objectivity, yet I'm nice and fun loving. Females irl don't tend to like me because I don't understand them and they don't understand me, plus our interests are typically different.
> 
> I found a quote in a post a couple days ago that sounds just like me: "So....able to express Fe and live by it until under pressure when NT completely takes control."
> 
> ...


Who says ENTPs aren't nice?

Whoever says that are lyin'. :kitteh:

Check out Alpha quadra in Socionics. We're happy-go-lucky, casual, friendly people. Look at Weird Al in an interview. Pretty good example of an ENTP-- Very nice.

Sure thar's mean ones too, of course. But, you get what I mean.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you like solid facts?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> Do you like solid facts?


As opposed to...liquid? Gaseous? I like them all, I surely do.  But it depends on what is meant by "solid." For example, if someone is asking me about a particular personality pattern or an underlying motivation, I'll need to find out exactly what the person said, the exactness of the situation as much as possible, otherwise my answer will be based on falsity. I'm forever asking about the exactness of something so my thoughts or answer will be as close to truth as possible. On the other hand, if by solid facts is meant what can be read in science books, those tend to be a moving target, what is true today is found out to be partially true or false tomorrow. So in order to get a good idea of a subject, I research *a lot* and try to put together what I believe is the unwavering heart of what is being said, the bottom-line truth from which spring all sorts of interesting but not always accurate facts. But then again, like with MBTI, I can take something as being true right from the start, immerse myself in the system as if it's accurate, wanting it to be, and slowly understand it might not be accurate after all. If I really want to believe something, such as MBTI and/or cognitive functions, I'll even find myself bending over backwards to fit the supposed facts with reality, until such a time as I see it's hopeless. Not that I've gotten there with MBTI...it's just a theoretical example. Even if some body of knowledge finally doesn't seem truthful as a whole, there are typically parts that do make sense.

As to whether I'm Te or Ti, I sometimes take something as fact, such as the way I started with MBTI and other personality methods. With other subjects, such as philosophy and politics, I start by thinking it's likely wrong and then work out my own truth. As to whether I'm Se or Ne, sometimes I'm a straightforward thinker and just want the facts and head straight for the answer, other times I'm all about what is possible. Neither seem more "me."

I'm like a ping pong ball, seeming to bounce between all functions indiscriminately. :\ Unless I'm misunderstanding the functions, which is entirely possible.

To the person who PMed me, I seem to be trusted receiving a PM but not sending one until I've proven myself with 15 posts. 

@Word Dispenser, I'll be back later to answer your post.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Seagreen said:


> As to whether I'm Te or Ti, I sometimes take something as fact, such as the way I started with MBTI and other personality methods. *With other subjects, such as philosophy and politics, I start by thinking it's likely wrong and then work out my own truth.* As to whether I'm Se or Ne, *sometimes I'm a straightforward thinker and just want the facts and head straight for the answer*, other times I'm all about what is possible. Neither seem more "me."


This sounds more Se to me. I knew a ESFP who had the same attitude to new information.

I find with myself being a Ti/Ne user I tend to believe in something purely if it makes logical sense. Facts are nice, yet I don't need them to reach a sound conclusion, as Ne has already thought about many ways as to why something might be true or not. 
This way of thinking has it's flaws, but so does always looking for facts.

Se is more about the concrete world, meaning they live more realistically and pay attention to external details.
As such, it's more comfortable with making decisions based on fact, as this is more realistic and more inline with the outside world. It's more concrete and proven to be true.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> This sounds more Se to me. I knew a ESFP who had the same attitude to new information.
> 
> I find with myself being a Ti/Ne user I tend to believe in something purely if it makes logical sense. Facts are nice, yet I don't need them to reach a sound conclusion, as Ne has already thought about many ways as to why something might be true or not.
> This way of thinking has it's flaws, but so does always looking for facts.
> ...


Well hmm...now it's circling and back to ExxP. I'll talk about a typical time of my life, when it was set up the way I prefer.

I spent most weekends, all weekend, skiing. My friends and I would spend the day hiking into the mountains with our skis and then skiing down. The feel of skiing powder was amazing, and we were all focused on improving our skills through fun, similar to the way Keirsey explains SP's becoming better at their chosen activity. I was wrapped up in equipment, would research the best of everything -- the best skis, poles, tents, gloves -- all equipment was fascinating. It was the first time in my life that I had any interest in clothes. During my childhood I would also get into equipment, and, for example, could tell from the type and size of motor and boat how fast the boat could go, within a couple miles per hour. I'd much rather discuss equipment than anything to do with a house, at least any type of equipment that increases enjoyment of a sport.

During that same time, during the week and usually every night, I'd meet with my other friends and we'd talk about nutrition and fasting, Zen, spiritual issues, philosophy, psychology, anything was open for discussion -- breatharianism, Bigfoot, NDE's, OBE's, conspiracy theories, tarot. I've probably read 50 books on Zen, more on other aspects of spirituality, I read/research constantly on a variety of topics, have sat zazen and had meetings with a Japanese Zen master, even had a minor enlightenment experience. It's not that I believed everything or ruled out anything -- it was all interesting and at times important information, and it helped me understand the world as a whole. Being grounded in the "real" world doesn't make the subject more or less true for me.

My weekend friends were typically Se, weekday friends were typically N's. I've known very few people who cross as I do (more N's than S's overall), but both the S and N worlds have always drawn me. *All N's in real life think I'm N, but they haven't looked into my brain to see how I actually think. And how would I even know if I think more like an Se than an Ne? What if my Ne friend and I have the same interests, but their minds are thinking differently than mine does? I guess that's the main conundrum for me, and I don't know how to answer it.* [Bolded because it's the heart of the issue for me.]

Also, if this is important, I have very little interest in people's personal lives. If they start small talk or talking about everyday events, I'll make my excuses and leave. I'll only engage if the talk is about some sport or physical aspect of life I'm interested in or, even better, if they use everyday life as a jumping off point to a deeper discussion of who they are or possibility/pattern/comparison type talk covering a variety of topics.

I don't come across as I think a T typically does. I laugh a lot, have fun, don't always have confidence in myself (stemming from my childhood), can be thoughtful (though I go against that if it's too painful), can put myself in other people's shoes (though again, don't always act on it). I'm not particularly good at physical sports, though I love engaging in them. I'm not particularly good at brainstorming or possibility talk like some people I know, but I love engaging in that also.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

> I find with myself being a Ti/Ne user I tend to believe in something purely if it makes logical sense. Facts are nice, yet I don't need them to reach a sound conclusion, as Ne has already thought about many ways as to why something might be true or not.
> This way of thinking has it's flaws, but so does always looking for facts.


Right you don't need to be sensor to know squared circles can't exist.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

> All N's in real life think I'm N, but they haven't looked into my brain to see how I actually think. And how would I even know if I think more like an Se than an Ne? What if my Ne friend and I have the same interests, but their minds are thinking differently than mine does? I guess that's the main conundrum for me, and I don't know how to answer it.


When you look at something like a drawing or a painting are you looking at what's in front of you and studying with laser like precision or are you thinking about what's not there but could be there? Let's say its a painting of an empty park bench in a park on a lazy breezy day are you noticing the details of the bench or thinking why is there no man sitting on the bench? Why is it 'white' instead of 'grey' or whatever. It's not a great example but it might get the ball rolling.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Who says ENTPs aren't nice?
> 
> Whoever says that are lyin'. :kitteh:
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Socionics, but I have read through a couple examples of the quadras. From the little I know, I seem to fit Alpha best.

One thing about Socionics that confuses me is the introvert issue. Some people say that IJ/IP is the same in MBTI and Socionics, others say to flip it, and still others say everyone is different, that some people should flip the J/P and others shouldn't.

When I was trying to figure out what the types in each quadra had in common, the only way I could get it to work was to assume the J and P were the same in Socionics and MBTI, and the functions were the same in each method (and since this was a very brief figuring out and I don't know much about Socionics, I could be entirely wrong). What I came up with was Alpha types all extrovert NF, Beta extroverts SF, Delta extroverts NT, Gamma extroverts ST. Is this correct, or totally the wrong direction?

So if I turn out to be NT, I don't have to become mean. That's good to know.  Sometimes ENTP's can seem somewhat of game players, but that's never been my personality. Or maybe I should say I put a stop to it in myself as being uncool. I'm more slippery in that if I'm not interested, I find the nearest exit and find someplace more interesting. Though I like a good debate, that comes under interesting.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Seagreen said:


> I don't know much about Socionics, but I have read through a couple examples of the quadras. From the little I know, I seem to fit Alpha best.
> 
> One thing about Socionics that confuses me is the introvert issue. Some people say that IJ/IP is the same in MBTI and Socionics, others say to flip it, and still others say everyone is different, that some people should flip the J/P and others shouldn't.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by game players?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... all perception requires physical sensing. Physical senses are required to gather information. The more acute your senses, the more accurate your powers of observation, the better your perception regardless of type. 

Si: subjective physical space. (past, present in reference of the past)

Se: immediate physical space. (definite present)

Ne: immediate conceptual space. (potential present)

Ni: subjective conceptual space. (anticipated future, in reference to the present)

Ne/Si (NP), immediate conceptual space grounded in reality through experience/understanding
Se/Ni (SP), immediate physical space grounded with an understanding of anticipated consequences.
Si/Ne (SJ), experience rooted in the past with an understanding of potential change
Ni/Se (NJ), anticipated future supported by cues from the physical environment.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> When you look at something like a drawing or a painting are you looking at what's in front of you and studying with laser like precision or are you thinking about what's not there but could be there? Let's say its a painting of an empty park bench in a park on a lazy breezy day are you noticing the details of the bench or thinking why is there no man sitting on the bench? Why is it 'white' instead of 'grey' or whatever. It's not a great example but it might get the ball rolling.


I've had people not believe all the details I miss. They used to jokingly assign someone to go to the supply closet with me because I could never find what was right in front of me. I seem to laser focus on one thing, and the rest is like it doesn't exist. I've had people joke that I could walk past a bear without seeing it, if I'm checking out the trees.

For the picture, I'm more experiencing and watching my emotions or my body energy to see what it pulls out of me and why. As an example, I might take the most interesting part of the picture and analyze why it affected me the way it did, come up with different reasons such as the colors, shapes, the feel of summer or fall, for example.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> What do you mean by game players?


Playing with people's minds for the fun of it, without regard to how it affects the person. I typically don't mind when someone does it to me, if it's in fun and not meant to harm on purpose, since I like to see if I can spot it being done. But I've watched others hurt by it, which is uncool.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

seagreen said:


> i've had people not believe all the details i miss. They used to jokingly assign someone to go to the supply closet with me because i could never find what was right in front of me. I seem to laser focus on one thing, and the rest is like it doesn't exist. I've had people joke that i could walk past a bear without seeing it, if i'm checking out the trees.
> 
> For the picture, i'm more watching my emotions or my body energy to see what it pulls out of me and why. As an example, i might take the most interesting part of the picture and analyze why it affected me the way it did, come up with different reasons such as the colors, shapes, the feel of summer or fall, for example.


INFP , thanks for coming.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Seagreen said:


> Playing with people's minds for the fun of it, without regard to how it affects the person. I typically don't mind when someone does it to me, if it's in fun and not meant to harm on purpose, since I like to see if I can spot it being done. But I've watched others hurt by it, which is uncool.


Some ENTPs troll with their Ne-Fe functions. Almost always its not meant to hurt someone. It's just the ENTP being genuinely curious about how someone else's functions work or they just want to play devil's advocate for fun/curiosity. People with strongly held convictions get the most offended.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> Ne/Si (NP), immediate conceptual space grounded in reality through experience/understanding
> Se/Ni (SP), immediate physical space grounded with an understanding of anticipated consequences.
> Si/Ne (SJ), experience rooted in the past with an understanding of potential change
> Ni/Se (NJ), anticipated future supported by cues from the physical environment.


I enjoy categories, but I'm not sure which one of those I'm most like. Maybe a vote? lol


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Some ENTPs troll with their Ne-Fe functions. Almost always its not meant to hurt someone. It's just the ENTP being genuinely curious about how someone else's functions work or they just want to play devil's advocate for fun/curiosity. People with strongly held convictions get the most offended.


I always feel that I need to protect those with strongly held convictions. Unless they're turned against me.  It's not that I don't have any, but a deep breath and a brushing off or a sense of humor is sometimes in order. I don't troll, though. On some nutso forums I've spent time at, I've preferred to attack with logic and cleverness, tie people up in logic knots. It wouldn't work here, since people are intelligent and perceptive, but at other forums it frequently does.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Seagreen said:


> I always feel that I need to protect those with strongly held convictions. Unless they're turned against me.  It's not that I don't have any, but a deep breath and a brushing off or a sense of humor is in order. I don't troll though. On some nutso forums I've spent time at, I've preferred to attack with logic and cleverness.


That's pretty cool


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> INFP , thanks for coming.


I'm INFP? Ha ha, no possible way! I might be F, but not INFP.


----------

